# new whizzer



## spoker (May 9, 2020)

dont know much about the redone whizzers,i heard this ossue had engine problems,can anyonr clue me in,$1450 or offers


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 1, 2020)

My dad has an '05 NE5 Whizzer and other than modifying the restrictor in the carb it runs 50mph reliably. He bought it with some scuffs n such for $350 a few years ago. Supposedly the NE5 motors are the best to build upon for speed & most reliable. Watch out for Chinese cloned parts though. Cold natured when peddle starting but probably due to the ethanol gas ....


----------



## Chiptosser (Jun 16, 2020)

650.-850.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2020)

think the early WC-1's leaked like a sieve(sp)


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 18, 2020)

I'd pass because that money would get you close to an antique.  Ikea furniture will never have value but antique furniture will always be worth something.  These will not be touched by the Whizzer mechanics I know.  The oil goes to silver color because the head is aluminum scratched by steel rings.  Resale is a problem.   I got just an engine for show but I wouldn't feel safe riding a bike with one in it.  50 MPH when the engine locks up and you go over the handlebars would cost more than this price.  To me it would be like marring the girl that everybody warned you about.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 26, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> I'd pass because that money would get you close to an antique.  Ikea furniture will never have value but antique furniture will always be worth something.  These will not be touched by the Whizzer mechanics I know.  The oil goes to silver color because the head is aluminum scratched by steel rings.  Resale is a problem.   I got just an engine for show but I wouldn't feel safe riding a bike with one in it.  50 MPH when the engine locks up and you go over the handlebars would cost more than this price.  To me it would be like marring the girl that everybody warned you about.



50/50 chance when dealing with anything motorized .... but live & learn or die finding out the hard way i guess


----------

